# Backup multiple servers together



## dealwi8me (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all,

I have multiple servers with operating systems Windows Server 2000, Windows Server 2003 and Windows Server 2008. At the moment i backup each server separately on tapes (one for each server).

Below you can see the servers' setup.
S1: Windows Sever 2003 (domain controller)
S2 - S5 : Windows Server 2003
S5 - S8: Windows Server 2008
S9: Windows Server 2000

I am wondering though if there is a better and safer way to backup (maybe backup all servers on disks through domain controller, i don't know...)

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Backup exec has the ability to install remote agents so you can backup everything from a central server. Be advised that backup exec is by now means.


----------

